# Will the Burj Dubai complete by 09/09/09



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

We've all heard the hype about the Burj Dubai and Metro opening on the 9th of September, however does anybody actually think that it will happen? or will the have an opening cermony on one or two complete floors and then finish some time next year. 

things don't look hopeful as the have anounced today that Burj Dubai Cranes to come down in August and then they will work in the fit out.... I won't hold my breath..


----------



## ExploreME (May 25, 2009)

Metro is suppose to complete by 9-9-9 but Burj Dubai is suppose to complete in Dec. 2009.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

The crane is already in the process of being taken down, and a recovery crane in its place.

Burj Dubai im sure will be soft launched on 9.9.09, where open and fully done but some floors still being worked on.

The interior is being done around the clock as well and they are on schedule and on target for 9.9.09

I think this is to important to f*** up... so Im sure it will open on time after being delayed twice...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

marc said:


> The crane is already in the process of being taken down, and a recovery crane in its place.
> 
> Burj Dubai im sure will be soft launched on 9.9.09, where open and fully done but some floors still being worked on.
> 
> ...



well remember back in February RTA were making anouncements about all the infrastructure projects that were to complete in February with the Flagship been the Al Ittiad - Sharjah Road, it was clear to anybody driving that route that several months work was needed, then suddenly 3 days before it was due to open they announced that it would take another 6 months. 

Deduction = Target dates in Dubai mean nothing.

and I agree that it is too Important to F*** up hence the soft opening of a couple of floors, then the works will continue into next year




ExploreME said:


> Metro is suppose to complete by 9-9-9 but Burj Dubai is suppose to complete in Dec. 2009.



Has that been made official, as all announcements from Emaar since June last year have said 9th of September


.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I hate soft launches its a joke, like dubai mall soft launch, nothing was open, wasting electricity.. 

why not do a proper opening when everything is done...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

marc said:


> why not do a proper opening when everything is done...


That would mean they would miss the promised date and lose face. Heaven forbid something in Dubai would get negative press..........I mean, that's not allowed is it?

The project I have been seconded to in Doha (funded by the Emir) is only 2 years behind. No need to panic yet then !!!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Heard something about 2 lines in the metro, one from the Jebel Ali to Bur Dubai and the other from Bur Dubai to Al Qusais (towards Sharjah)

Also heard that only one line (blue? green? red? can't remember the colors of the lines) will open on 09.09.09, and that would be the JA-Bur Dubai one...

who knows =P


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> Heard something about 2 lines in the metro, one from the Jebel Ali to Bur Dubai and the other from Bur Dubai to Al Qusais (towards Sharjah)
> 
> Also heard that only one line (blue? green? red? can't remember the colors of the lines) will open on 09.09.09, and that would be the JA-Bur Dubai one...
> 
> who knows =P



That's true Red line 09.09.09
Green Line 10.03.10

TARGET DATES!!!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

The Metro looks like being a soft launch too as many of the stations look a lot more than 3 months away for completion. 

However on a brighter note I just reliased the other day that the trains themselves will be driverless. I had visions of having to endure a white trai with blacked out windows following me the whole wy up the SZR line flashing its lights and trying to get past!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> The Metro looks like being a soft launch too as many of the stations look a lot more than 3 months away for completion.
> 
> However on a brighter note I just reliased the other day that the trains themselves will be driverless. I had visions of having to endure a white trai with blacked out windows following me the whole wy up the SZR line flashing its lights and trying to get past!!


ha ha ha 

I'm really getting tired of this light flashing craze, especially from Range Rovers, with those super bright Halogen lights


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Tom, I have found the perfect solution which is guaranteed to get them unstuck from your back bumper. Simply use your washers excessively and the overspray will go all over the idiot behind you and they really don`t like that as water seems to work like garlic to a vampire here!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Felixtoo2 said:


> Tom, I have found the perfect solution which is guaranteed to get them unstuck from your back bumper. Simply use your washers excessively and the overspray will go all over the idiot behind you and they really don`t like that as water seems to work like garlic to a vampire here!!



Brilliant!!!!! now I might just start driving on that outside lane on the Abu Dhabi - Dubai Gauntlet


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

damm it I ran out of water half way to Abu Dhabi This morning,,


just to see the reaction on some of these guys faces!!! hilarious....

Wish I had a Sunroof?


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ha Ha, I told you it worked!!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Burj Dubai to be ready for September SOFT opening | Arabian Business




> urj Dubai hits maximum height, set for Sept opening
> by Damian Reilly on Wednesday, 10 June 2009
> 
> MAXIMUM HEIGHT: Burj Dubai will be ready for a soft opening in September, an Arabtec official has said. (Getty Images)
> ...


Well i guess our survey was right, a soft opening it will be.


----------

